# افلام في مجالات متعددة في الميكانيكا



## الطموني (6 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
صراحة الموضوع منقول من منتدى التقنية وهو احد المنتديات المتخصصة في مجال الهندسات المختلفة
وهذا فقط للامانة العلمية
الموقع رائع وفيه الكثير من الافلام وبالاخص علم التصنيع
ارجو من كل من يقرا الرالة ان يدعي لي بالهدى والثبات و لصاحب المشاركة الاول في المنتدى التقنية
وارجو من الذين يعلقون على هذه النشاركة ان يحمدو الله في الاول والاخر
اذكروا الله
http://www.me.gatech.edu/jonathan.colton/me4210/mfgvideos.html


----------



## شريف ميهوب (7 مارس 2007)

مبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدع يا الطموني والله وياسيدي ولا يهمك ان كان منقـــــــــــــــــول أو غيره


----------



## محمد ممدوح محمد (7 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## islam2a (8 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك ...


----------



## الطموني (10 مارس 2007)

و الله يا اخي شريف هذا فقط من باب الامانة العلمية
ومن لم يشكر الله لم يشكر الناس وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## elrasheedy (11 مارس 2007)

تمام يا باشمهندس والله


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (12 مارس 2007)

لك جزيل شكرنا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## الجدى (12 مارس 2007)

من صفات المسلم الأمانة

شكراً على أمانتك أولاً 
و شكراً على المادة العلمية ثانيا
و جزيت خيرا ً ثالثاً


----------



## أحمد أبو السعود (15 مارس 2007)

ألف شكر:78: :67: :78: :67: :78: :67:


----------



## mohamed1985 (15 مارس 2007)

اعانك الله على الخير


----------



## fadlm80 (24 مارس 2007)

very thank you


----------



## fadlm80 (24 مارس 2007)

:55: :81: :4:


الطموني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> صراحة الموضوع منقول من منتدى التقنية وهو احد المنتديات المتخصصة في مجال الهندسات المختلفة
> وهذا فقط للامانة العلمية
> الموقع رائع وفيه الكثير من الافلام وبالاخص علم التصنيع
> ...


----------



## fadlm80 (24 مارس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## fadlm80 (24 مارس 2007)

*thanksssssssssssssssssss*

:79: :67: :13: :14: :14:


الطموني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> صراحة الموضوع منقول من منتدى التقنية وهو احد المنتديات المتخصصة في مجال الهندسات المختلفة
> وهذا فقط للامانة العلمية
> الموقع رائع وفيه الكثير من الافلام وبالاخص علم التصنيع
> ...


----------



## fadlm80 (24 مارس 2007)

:30: :78: :2:


fadlm80 قال:


> :79: :67: :13: :14: :14:


----------



## fadlm80 (24 مارس 2007)

:30: :78: :2:


fadlm80 قال:


> :79: :67: :13: :14: :14:


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (25 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك .الافلام رائعه


----------



## الطموني (9 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الاعرجي (10 أغسطس 2007)

:77: الف شكر ..............:77:


----------



## طارق عودة (10 أغسطس 2007)

:13::13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13:


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (10 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يكرمك ويكرم اخونا شريف ميهوب \والى الاعداد للقوة مثابرون \وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## salt (10 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المشاركة ارائعة


----------



## احمد مؤنس (29 أغسطس 2007)

اعانك الله على الخير


----------



## eng_shouman (29 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## mai_hafez (30 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر ليك 
وربنا يهديك ويثبتك ان شاء الله


----------



## سالم اسماعيل (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور علي الموضوع الرائع وجزاك اللة خيرا علي امانتك....وفقك اللة:20: :20: :20: ​


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (30 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## احمد مؤنس (30 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراااااااا


----------



## يونس فاخر (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله بهذا الجهد العلمي الرائع


----------



## دعيج (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يالغالي ......


----------



## حفيد رسول الله (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## wfayez (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مجموعة افلام رائعة و مفيدة جداً. جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## amar1981basrah (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور يا خوي ع ه البرامح


----------



## snipertomb (5 سبتمبر 2007)

many THANXXXXXXXXX ya man
GAZAK ALLAH 7'AIR


----------



## m-trl (6 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير ومشكور ماقصرت .


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (18 أكتوبر 2007)

fadlm80 قال:


> :55: :81: :4:


ربنا يهديك ويبارك فيك
:63:


----------



## مستشار (18 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## خالد1390 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يهديك ويثبتك ويغفر لنا ولك ولوالدينا


----------



## الطموني (25 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين اخوتي


----------



## annuler (25 أبريل 2009)

*لك جزيل شكرنا ويعطيك العافية*


----------



## الطموني (26 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## مصطفى يوسف بدوى (26 أبريل 2009)

حجات عشرة على عشرة
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## الطموني (27 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بك اخ البيدوي وشكرا على مرورك و تواصلك


----------



## usama_makkawy (3 مايو 2009)

تسلم مهندس مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fathy_eng2008 (7 مايو 2009)

_جزاكم الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## assim (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا اخي وجازك الله خيرا


----------



## دنيا العجائب (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
ويارب الله يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## الطموني (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اجمعين


----------

